
Is Alliance Data Systems Corporation (ADS)responsible for the Epsilon Breach? - teksquisite
https://twitter.com/#!/BruceHallas/status/55373394945912832
======
teksquisite
According to a comment made in USA Today by OnAnIsland "...Alliance Data
Systems Corporation (ADS) as the company responsible for the data loss.
Epsilon SYSTEMS is the marketing branch of ADS which sells the information ADS
collects from banks and merchants and is not a stable corporate idenity and
could disappear tomorrow and reappear the day after as another shell in the
ADS structure." [http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2011-04-04-epsilon-
hacking...](http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2011-04-04-epsilon-hacking-
poses-phishing-threat.htm)

------
teksquisite
Alliance Data Systems Corporation (ADS) owns Epsilon
<http://www.alliancedata.com/pages/about/companyfacts.aspx>

